# Skeleton (split) reel seats?



## Totally Tuna (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm in process of gathering the components for a build. I want a split reel seat, but the only two choices I can find available are the Fuji and Pac Bay. I'm not a fan at all of the Fuji. My middle finger with this seat would be on the plastic trigger instead of the rod blank. The Pac Bay is better in that regard, but at Academy the rods off the shelf have about 3 other different choices for reel seats that I like better than the Pac Bay. Are these seats available from somewhere. I've looked at Mudhole, Swampland, Acid and Get Bit. I like the Castaway skeleton handle the best, but I also like the hood of the Berkley rod as well.


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

Check out the Phenix split seat (ftu has them). They're a little bigger, and maybe slightly heavier than the others, but I really like the feel of them. Plus it fits my hand/ fishing style better than the others. Definitely worth a look.


----------



## Totally Tuna (Apr 13, 2006)

esc said:


> Check out the Phenix split seat (ftu has them). They're a little bigger, and maybe slightly heavier than the others, but I really like the feel of them. Plus it fits my hand/ fishing style better than the others. Definitely worth a look.


Are the reel seats available online? I see Phoenix products online, but not their reel seats. FTU is not that convenient for me. Thanks for the information as well.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Lance may have some of the Phoenix seats in stock...looks like he has SLASHED the price on them.
http://www.swamplandtackle.com/Phenix_Split_Seats-list.aspx


----------



## Totally Tuna (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks for the link. Not interested in that design though. Only the index finger is on the rod. I want both fingers on the rod blank.


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

I have some Batson Enterprises Forecast split seats


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

you could get 2,3 ,or maybe 4 fingers on the blank w/ the Castaway 1 pc seat. Large cut-out. Not a fan of the 2 pc seats, myself.


----------



## Totally Tuna (Apr 13, 2006)

Goags said:


> you could get 2,3 ,or maybe 4 fingers on the blank w/ the Castaway 1 pc seat. Large cut-out. Not a fan of the 2 pc seats, myself.


I'd love to know where I could buy the castaway parts. There skeleton seat is a one piece. I cannot find out where to buy them from.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Lance should still have some...he had a bunch of em at the ICRBE in Feb. Give him a call


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Totally Tuna said:


> I'd love to know where I could buy the castaway parts. There skeleton seat is a one piece. I cannot find out where to buy them from.


Give me a call tomorrow. Have a bunch left but out of a few sizes. 3.00 each.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Those castaway seats are the best seats hands down for a round reel or the older Chronarch 100a and Curado 200. They make them feel like a newer low profile reel. Lance has plenty of the these.

Sure looks like a pacbay minimal on that Berkley rod w/ a different hood. But also could be a Batson.


----------



## Totally Tuna (Apr 13, 2006)

I agree with Pac Bay bottom. I would like to know who makes the hood. There was another rod at Academy that had a similar functioning hood that you could put your own cork over the top of. I like the look, but not sure the function would be as good as the standard style hood. I could see where the reel would tend to shift/twist as the only alignment would be on the bottom.


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

Those seats in the picture look like the Pac Bay minima seats. Batson makes a split alps seat that is very similar.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

I know its not the same but this is close... I believe this would glue to your locking nut. They do this on the Gloomis rods and I like it.

Cork
http://www.mudhole.com/Rod-Building/CRB-Handle-System-Parts/2-Downlocking-Foregrip-Cork

eva

http://www.mudhole.com/Rod-Building/CRB-Handle-System-Parts/2-Downlocking-Foregrip-EVA


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

cfulbright said:


> I know its not the same but this is close... I believe this would glue to your locking nut. They do this on the Gloomis rods and I like it.
> 
> Cork
> http://www.mudhole.com/Rod-Building/CRB-Handle-System-Parts/2-Downlocking-Foregrip-Cork
> ...


For the Minima you'll have to shim it to fit a size 16 KDPS hood....The grips are only offered in size 17....Which is a crock I think.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Wafflejaw said:


> For the Minima you'll have to shim it to fit a size 16 KDPS hood....The grips are only offered in size 17....Which is a crock I think.


Good catch... and what glue would you use for that? Contact cement?


----------



## Totally Tuna (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks, I'll look into something like that when my seats arrive. I may also try one of the Alps TexTouch seats that looks interesting. Not sure how it will feel in my hand though.


----------



## Totally Tuna (Apr 13, 2006)

Yep, G-Loomis is making what I want. Just not spending $500+ to get it.


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

cfulbright said:


> Good catch... and what glue would you use for that? Contact cement?


This is one I did a few years back and Im getting ready to take it off....Thats the size 17 MH Eva grip on a size 16 KDPS hood thats been cut down.....You can see the size difference..
Hood assemblies I use rod bond.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Just got these in to try. They are for the SK2 spinning seats, but seem to work on any seat. Offered in 16 or 17.



http://www.mudhole.com/Rod-Building...rip-for-Fuji-SK2-Hood-and-Nut-KSKSS16-KSKSS17


----------

